# Don Pepin Serie JJ Selectos Maduro Cigar Review - A Pepin Classic



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Good construction, perfect draw and good burn. The flavors start with some cedar and sweet tobacco. At the start there is a little of that Pepin ...

Read the full review here: Don Pepin Serie JJ Selectos Maduro Cigar Review - A Pepin Classic


----------



## Dirtroad (Feb 27, 2011)

The Serie JJ is one of my favorites. I enjoyed a Robusto this past weekend. There aren't too many Pepin's that I don't enjoy.


----------

